# Goodyear Double Eagle Value? Please help my grandmother.



## Mike3 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi there,

My grandmother has a Goodyear Double Eagle bike in her basement. It looks nearly identical to the one pictured in this thread:
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?39751-WTB-Goodyear-Double-Eagles&p=220478#post220478

Same condition, color, and everything. Does any one know an approximate worth? She is cleaning out for retirement and I want to make sure she gets a reasonable price for it. Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## Mike3 (Dec 23, 2013)

Let me see if I can repost the picture here to save people some time:


----------



## bike (Dec 23, 2013)

*GY DE covered a lot of models*



Mike3 said:


> Let me see if I can repost the picture here to save people some time:




this one is not particulary valuable


----------



## jpromo (Dec 23, 2013)

Dates around 1947 and looks to be mostly original and unmolested. Unfortunately, it's not particularly valuable being a postwar ladies bike with the only deluxe option being the springer. It'd bring around 125$ where I live.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 23, 2013)

Unfortunately, the sum of the parts is worth more than the whole....


----------



## Mike3 (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't know if this changes things, but she rode it to school when she was 12, which would be around 1940. Also, I thought I read that the Goodyear Double Eagles were made pre-war? Obviously you guys know a lot more about this then me, but I was thinking hers was a pre-war. Any definite way to tell (serial numbers?)? And would the value be significantly if it is pre-war?  Thanks again for the help and the quick reply!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 23, 2013)

well, 1940 would be pre-war...


----------



## Mike3 (Dec 23, 2013)

So after some reading, I'm convinced her bike is probably a 1941 Goodyear Double Eagle Clipper, but the very base model with no "upgrades". Is $125 still a reasonable value or does the pre-war status add some?

Thanks again for all the help. Great forum here.


----------



## jpromo (Dec 23, 2013)

The bike pictured is definitely postwar. In order to properly ID yours, we will need a picture of your bike. To the untrained eye, it may look the same, but there are differences which would distinguish a 1947 from a 1941. On the other hand, it could be the same and the timeline is just off by a few years. If it's similarly equipped, though, the value wouldn't change very much.


----------



## Mike3 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks, jpromo, that's just what I wanted to know. It is definitely similarly equipped (no tail lights or gas tank looking bulges). I'll post a photo if we get a decent one. Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 24, 2013)

Mike3 said:


> Thanks, jpromo, that's just what I wanted to know. It is definitely similarly equipped (no tail lights or gas tank looking bulges). I'll post a photo if we get a decent one. Thanks again, everyone!




If i where you i would just keep it in your family because you really could not sell it for much... It is worth more in parts then together.


----------

